# Workshop



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

I am an avid and intermediate woodworker, and recently built a woodworking shop. I do not mean to sound conceited about my shop, because I know there are many others that are far better, but I believe, for the size of my shop, and how cost effective it was to build, there are many others on here that would like to see how I managed to get a lot of working space out of a small shop.

Throughout the design stage, I tried to make my shop utilize every inch of space, and sometimes get double duty from tools and built in appliances. In any case, as I built my shop, I took pictures and made explanations to what I was trying to accomplish as I went. 

Here are some links to my woodworking shop as it now stands, though it is only half built.

Shop Construction 

Shop Features 

Shop Tools


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice shop indeed...super job.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

VERY nice work! When can you get started on building one for me!   My carpenter and wood working skills are meager at best. I wish I had a knack for that type of work. I need a big work shop bad.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great design and layout. Very creative use of space too. I really liked the vacuum you built into the floor that dumps outside. what a great idea and easy way to reuse the sawdust either as mulch or compost. 

I also know myself well enough so long as I make it easy to do the right thing (like clean up) the more likely I will do it. Thats why I purchased multiple grease guns and oil cans so I can have one handy when I am somewhere working it is easy to do the lubrication on equipment and not be tempted to say "I'm in a hurry, I'll do it next time".

I also liked the idea of using your own lumber to build your shop with. Saves money and makes it more customized than going to the big box stores.

Andy


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

I have to admit, I am a clean freak. When I am working in my shop, I work until I reach for something and its not in its place. That is when I stop, put everything back, and then go again. It seems rather wasteful, but actually it saves me a lot of time. I never have to search for anything...its always in its spot.

Of course I am pretty particular where everything is and I have built customized tool holders to hold everything from my chainsaw to the smallest of my metric sockets.

I have a long ways to go with this shop though. Right now I need to upgrade my electrical service so I can run 220 volt tooling. I also need to insulate and get my shop heated before winter. Its just never ending....


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

darn nice shop. I am in the midst of cleanin' out the ole shop now.

Perhaps send a couple shots this weekend of the work. I tell u what this stuff ain't good for older folk - need to find me a couple grade-A kids aroun' the town for some old fashioned hardwork.

dont any names come to mind right now.  
-tom


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Drawbar, welcome and my compliments on such a nice shop.
I sure wish I had a workshop like that. I'd never go back in the house. 
 

Harry


----------



## Tarp_man (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice shed. I'm already looking to add onto mine. You can never building these buildings big enough. Everybody all says that the more storage space you have in your building, the more junk you collect. I guess that's the joy of having a great garage or building.


----------

